# heating



## luke_r (Sep 14, 2015)

i wanted to see what you all think a heat lamp vs a heat rock or heat mat for snake and if you have any information that would be some help as well


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 14, 2015)

Lamp or mat.
Plenty of cheap imported rocks have been problematic.

Really depends upon the type of enclosure or animal you are housing, (Arboreal v's ground dwelling for example)


----------



## luke_r (Sep 15, 2015)

im am looking at getting a jungle carpet python


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 15, 2015)

For carpet pythons you almost always use a heat lamp. Jungles in particular, since they are one of the more arboreal species. 

Regards,
Bredli


----------

